# Rosie's Kidding Thread



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

In Clover Nigerians Ivory Rose (Rosie) is the only registered nigerian I bred this year as our other doe is too young & small. She was bred to our Buck Kids Corral SEQ Anchor Man who died in December of Enterotoxemia.. so we were really hoping she was bred. That alone seemed a stretch since she is three (3) and has never settled for us, not even with lute or hormones. However...she liked anchor and stood for him both 9/22 and 10/22. The BioPRYN results are in and she is confirmed bred! I couldn't be more excited...but we NEED at least one doe to establish our registered herd under our herdname. with our buck deceased, I am thinking pink big time!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh...thinking pink . And crossing fingers for you!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:kidred: :kidred:


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Rosie is really starting to show!... we are working on milkstand training and handling...shes always been our "don't touch me" goat. I was giving her a peanut each time i touched her belly or teats...but all it was accomplishing was making her decide she doesnt like peanuts anymore...lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Her hooves are SO perfect for a three year old in that first photo you posted of her yesterday! You must trim really frequently! Twin doe kids karma sent your way! Rosie is a lovely lady - I don't see many solid color Nigerians around here because tri-colors and spots are so popular but I like them!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks...thats good to hear! Yes we check hooves weekly and everyone gets a complete checkover every few days...but then I only have 6 goats...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She's 41" around already...and, for the first time ever I managed to hear a fetal heartbeat with my crappy stethoscope! It was so precious...beating super fast. I listened to mommas up by her chest first and could still hear it in the background...so I know it was a baby beat.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> Her hooves are SO perfect for a three year old in that first photo you posted of her yesterday! You must trim really frequently! Twin doe kids karma sent your way! Rosie is a lovely lady - I don't see many solid color Nigerians around here because tri-colors and spots are so popular but I like them!


I was thinking the same thing about her hooves! Wow! They look really nice. 

Rosie is a cutie pie. Can't wait to see her kid(s)! Best of luck to you!:kidred:


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

We are still around 41" (she's a super fluffy goat, hard to measure)...and still no udder development that I can feel (it's just a little squishy)...makes me wonder if she's due for the march breeding and not due in 3 weeks. It's so hard to wait and not shave their bums so I can see what I've got back there. I'm so glad I did pregnancy tests or I'd be doubting them right now...even with their wide little selves.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh the dingy mucky stinky nasty winter yuck...Shaved udders today. Rose still has barely a handful going on back there...but she is big. This girl's gonna keep me guessing whether or not she's due this month or next all the way to the end... And no...she wouldn't let me snap an udder pic.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute girls  Is the hen their mascot?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Hand bred confirmed biopryn supposed to be due 2.19.14. Where...is....her...udder?!?....trying to be patient here but geesh. These are yard goats we spend hours a day with...so there have need no abortions and she appears preggo... 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe she is one of those fun ones who bag up just prior or right after kidding!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's big Bellin helping make breakfast...on the solid colored ones it takes work to photo their bellies to see how preggo...lol...she looks like a preggo person standing up...but no udder

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Should I be letting her Lay here? Crazy goat!!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

We got a butt-ton of snow this week and my does were doing the same thing! So funny. She looks very comfy!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

She looks preggo to me, maybe she'll bag up after? Had a Nigerian do that last March, would've missed it if I hadn't known her dates and been checking her ligaments 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She is preggo...biopryn test positive...A little udder forming last night

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome  :wahoo:


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

So that little handfull is something...but its all shes got. Her tailhead is firm and she hasnt dropped. Who thinks she took in october when she stood for him again and is due 3.17 vs. It being day 146 today....

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She's not looking due quite yet.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Shes 43 inches around. My girls are huge! Lol...her udder really filled out overnight..but she still has a ways to go methinks. My daughtet really wants to show her this year...but her ff udder on a 3 yr old isnt going to do much for her...lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Her udder is coming in fast now...time to strap her down and shave her...lol. she kept putting her back feet up to position kiddos today...lol cute

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lets hope it's soon!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Shaved her.little udder 2nite...theres just not much there....sigh

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

There it is..now that is a TEENY ff udder....cmon n keep fillin little bag...lol.....go go go. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, I get so excited when I see ffs growing their little udders! It reminds me that they're growing up and getting ready to raise their own kids....good luck with kidding!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Its either day 153 or shes not due till march 14....she still has her ligs. I really wanted february kids....but i guess the buns do need to be done before they come out of the oven

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep, sounds like you will have March kids.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Now that were not due until st pats day....im quite pleased with how her ff udder is filling!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Her udder looks good. Good luck


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

At least 2 basketballs in there...er kids i mean. Her poll smells bucky now..but we need at least 1 doe...our buck is deceased and we need a doeling!....fingers crossed...weve not had a doe born on our farm yet...ever

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Lil miss rosie's udder is starting to look really nice...my 3 year old first freshener

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

She is a beautiful girl! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Its day 143...her tailheadbis looking sunken and that belleh has dropped for sure

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Day 145 tommorow for last date bred...shes got 3 days before i must fo back to work...lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

No kids yet and her ligs havent loosened

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope soon i know im going nuts but might be early morning for me

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*tap, tap, tap*


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Im tap tap tapping with you

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks...glad I'm not alone. I've NEVER had them not loosen over the week beforet hey are due. Wierd...hoping everyone is lined up okay. I had a one-foot-back kidding last year, but nothing major... This year these does are ROLLING over and spinning around on their buts on the concrete patio...can't tell if its position or just a really good new way to scratch...but they keep getting stuck upside down...never saw myself "goat tipping" but I keep telling them not to do that when I'm not here to help tip up!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Udder looking nice for an ff still...she looks like shes gonna hold out till the end of the week

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Such a cute little udder!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Soon!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Cant find ligs anymore...watching my fill of goat tv....

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Jewels add to but i dont know i give up i guess ill do some house chores to keep mind off and check on her in a while

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Still no ligs...udder is big today. Ive got another in labor already...plannin to be overwhelmed by cuteness in a matter of hours...lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Im with you still waiting on jewel..154 today

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Babies! Buck doe twins....doe is white like momma and polled...buck is flashy and tiny...having a hard time keeping him warm...hes only 1.7 lbs!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Momma rosie...who is at the bottom of the herd..used to love to cuddle but after being beat up so often...liled to benear you not touched. Yesterday afternoon she crawled into my lap and licked my face so i new we must be close. I kid you not that goat nudgen my hand to massage the right spot thru every contraction...and made me sing to her...she cried if i stopped singing. However...she easily delivered two tiny twins...who are finallt nursing...first time mom plus tiny polled kids equalls a sleepless night! So..off to bed until the others yell

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Momma doing good this morning?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats im still waiting but her bag in larged alot since 1130 yesterday morning..

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Everyone is fine..lil boy is so small but nursing well

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

No one is weak..everyone go a littlw bose. Kid paste.plenty o colostrum.vitamin b complex and little guy got some sorghum and coffee....i had the tube out to feed him and he finally nursed...lol...scared him to the teat

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Precious! Congratulations!


----------

